# Wild Camping in Salisbury



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know of any good wild camping spots in Salisbury near Old Sarum?
We are going there this weekend in our motorhome and understand most of the campsites are full.

thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We were all over that area around Christmas and new year, I don't have any details but we didn't have any problems finding wild camp spots, just keep your eyes open, and you'll see them, good luck.

Kev.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Try a PM to Sallytrafic (Frank) - he lives in the area & may give some tips.


----------

